# kitchen tap leaking



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi to everybody
Last week I discovered a water leak under the kitchen sink and after some investigation I saw it was coming frim the tap itself under the worktop. I tried to access it but very difficult. One way I could get there is by removing the fridge but I am concerned that when removing the fridge I could make a mess and with the gas connections. Any idea how to access the tap under the worktop?
Have a good day
Pereira


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

More info needed the more the better

Make
Model
Photos if possible
Then someone will get back to you i am sure


----------



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi SandJ
well the MH is an elddis explorer 200 and the tap is a swivell one that when I raise the handle up it switches the pum on and the water runs. I think the nut ender is loose and needs to be tighten up but I do not know how to get there.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,

It may not be underneath your tap but in it,if its a mixer tap with the Blue/red sign on the top, the little blue/red button lifts off allowing access to a tiny grub screw. once the flipper is off, the top half of the outer body comes off allowing better access inside is a non return cartridge.
Ours was dripping badly in the bathroom so we took the tap apart & found this cartridge was not sitting quite right,sat it properly put tap back together & hey presto no leak.
Hope it works for you.


----------



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

*kitchen tap*

hi again
thanks for your advise. The description you give of the tap matches what I have and I have already tried that and failed to see any problem with with the seal but the tap keeps moving and feel there is something such as a nut which got loose under. 
If I remove the fridge I should be able to get to that nut but I am concerned that the fridge will not be able to come out all the way without causing some sort of damage???
Regards


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you have a local 'poundsaver' shop, they are selling the angled plumbers tap tightening 'spanner' . . worth a try to see if the retaining tap nut fits it . . [and of course its only £1 :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Can you get to the tap by removing the fridge vents?
Do not know the model so am not sure.
I once had to cut the bathroom sink away from the wall using a stanley knife, that was to replace a tap. :roll: 

good luck

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm no expert Pereira,but the only nut I would think is on the the tap would be the one that tightens on to the bottom of the surface pulling the tap tight so it does not move.
Would this being loose cause a leak?


----------

